# CIC exam re-take



## orange_krush78 (Jan 8, 2016)

I failed my first attempt at the CIC certification. I'm so overwhelmed and maybe feel I'm just not meant to do inpatient coding. 
Any advice, reference material, study recomendations? 
Any other info that could possibly help is appreciated. TIps, hints, suggestions.........


Thank you


----------



## Mushlit.Insnow (Jan 10, 2016)

. 
Any advice, reference material, study recomendations? 


I've taken this thing twice and failed; it's the toughest test I've ever taken.   As I looked around the forum, others have said the same thing!

What did you do to prepare for this one (online CIC course, practice exams, study guide)?  Are you a coder now with a current certification?  How much did you miss it by?

You have another attempt, you can get there!!


----------



## Mmanchester123 (Feb 24, 2017)

*CIC Retake*

This is my third time taking, really wondering what the secret is too for successful pass?

I think the fill in the blank really make this a very complex test. 

Any advice or study materials or tips would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## Mushlit.Insnow (Mar 7, 2017)

*Third Time's the Charm*

So I'm popping back on to let you both know I PASSED on attempt #3!

I did take the CIC course, studied HARD (this consumed my life), I bought the study guide and the online practice exams and did them over and over and over.  The practice exams are in the same format as the test.

Despite all of that, I had to take this thing three times in order to pass.  I was not a very experienced coder when I sat for it, however.  As I type now, I have been coding almost two years - started as an outpatient coder in March of 2015 and went to inpatient coding as a coding apprentice in June 2015.  I passed CIC this past December.

Somewhere I read that it generally takes three tries.  My first two attempts were in ICD 9.  I passed it in ICD 10.

I would say if you are not an experienced coder that you should take the CIC course and then sit for the exam.  That exam is much harder than CPC.  I've heard it's the hardest exam AAPC has.

Best of luck to you both,
Deane


----------



## dchenkin (Jul 2, 2017)

I have to agree with Mushlit.Insnow. The CIC test is without a doubt the hardest test I have ever taken. I passed my CPC test on the first try with an 83. A client of mine said that if I was certified for inpatient coding I would get additional work doing DRG reviews. So I took the CIC course and promptly crashed and burned twice. First with a 64 and then with a 67. 

One problem I found with the course and the study guide was the numerous mistakes in the material. The mistakes ranged from silly typos to completely wrong info. I expressed this to my course counselor and she agreed with the errors I found, which included wrong answers in the chapter exams. I also have the study guide and found the same issues. I have contacted AAPC about these issues and the frustration those errors added to already frustration course material. ICD-10 is mind numbingly difficult. I started reviewing for my third attempt with the Advanced ICD-10-CM online training course when I found a substantive error in the first section. I immediately called AAPC and explained my issues with the course material and the difficulty with the test to the front line support person. She promised to push it up the food chain. I am hoping to her from them this week about the course errors and what I can do to help ensure that I pass the third time. Have not rescheduled yet. Again this is unquestionably the most difficult exam and subject matter I have ever encountered.


----------

